# im getting a henry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Model_60_sniper (Apr 4, 2005)

!i cant wait im gett the 22lr lever action it is sweet you should check it out

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

http://www.henryrepeating.com/leveraction.cfm

What scope should i get for it


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice gun. A small 4X scope would work just fine on it. If plinking and maybe small game hunting is the intended use, Bushnell makes a nice little 1X red dot that looks nice on these guns. Comes with rings and extension tube. I've got one on a Marlin 357 mag and I really like it. Small, compact, and sits foreword enough not to interfere with the hammer.


----------

